# SMD capacitors and resistors in induction furnace



## kjavanb123 (Nov 29, 2014)

All,

As I am waiting for the assay results from shaker table discharge, I decided to give my induction furnace a try with about 2lbs of mixture of SMD capacitors and resistors and MLCCs recovered from telecomm boards.

I used a 4lb cruicble added boarx, then the materials, top it with four spoons of cryolite. Fired up the induction furnace till it was pretty much boiling like lava, here is a cool picture of smelting progress,



I did not time it but shouldnt take more than 30 minutes, I poured the molten to the v-shapped mold, and this is what I got, seems like most of the materials consolidated but slags still contained some tiny beads,



My next steps are to re-melt the slags to allow beads become a single bar, add the solid pieces with half of borax used, drill a sample and send it for assay in local labs, based on the result take the next path.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## johnny309 (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope ....that Ruthenium oxide didn't get in your respiratory sistem.....
With the right flux..... a lot of CaC03.,.....you would be allright.......
I want to know the real results...input...output..... 
Because the ceramics in those tiny parts is wild....Ba oxide,Al oxide,Ti Oxide,Sr oxide.....and combination variants(as %).
P.S.: Guess that a small part of lead(Pb...say...like 5% of total weight) will do the "trick.


----------



## Lou (Dec 5, 2014)

In basic slags, the Ru reports.

Usually gives a very vivid green melt.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry but I mistakenly continued this post in another post. That is where I remelted the metals with more borax and no cryolite and pooled more of those small beads that where left in slags at the first melt.

So combination of cryolite and borax make it a basic flux?

Best regards
Kevin


----------



## johnny309 (Dec 6, 2014)

In regards of ceramic substrate....(mainly alumina....Al oxide....high temperature ceramic and highly inert to acids...)...in Al industry they use NaOH(50%....to "brake " this highly combination)... using borax...after cooling......the molten material will be covered with a mantle of glass...strike it with an hammer...
Using Pb as a collector of precious metals in a con mould is the the best ideea...


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I already completed the smelting with borax and cryolite. I have tried to dissolve the alloy metal from smelting in nitric acid which will be posted under chemical reaction thread.

Best regards
Kevin


----------

